

NASA video game lets you build, run complex space network - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/nasa-video-game-lets-you-build-run-complex-sp

======
pavel_lishin
I'd like to see a version of this based on Vinge's "A Deepness in the Sky"
novel, where light-speed delay is a serious issue.

